# Domenico Berardi



## Fabry_cekko (9 Settembre 2013)

Domenico Berardi

Nazionalità: Italia

Data di Nascita: 01/08/1994

Ruolo: Attaccante

Ho letto che piaceva tanto a Ferguson...come vi sembra?


----------



## Elshafenomeno (9 Settembre 2013)

è qualcosa più di una promessa, l'anno scorso ha trascinato quasi da solo a 18 anni il Sassuolo alla promozione. Ho visto pochi giocatori così decisivi nella serie cadetta: Del Piero, Il faraone, e lui. I porimi due sono finiti bene direi....quindi non c'è due senza tre. E' un crack secondo me.


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2013)

È bravetto crack no, non per niente l'ha già bloccato la Juve 

Comunque deve avere un bel caratterino, rischia una bella squalifica in nazionale perché non si è presentato al raduno dell'Under 19 la scorsa stagione.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (9 Settembre 2013)

sì probabilmente deve ancora migliorare dal punto di vista caratteriale, il solito problema che ha questa generazione di ragazzini viziati e coccolati 

Figurati se ai tempi di Maldini, Baresi e Baggio si potevano permettere di avere queste teste di "*****". Purtroppo l'ultima generazione di genitori, causa troppo benessere, ha fatto danni incalcolabili sui nostri calciatori. Un De Sciglio che pare il classico bravissimo ragazzo appare come una mosca bianca.

però posso dirlo? Che palle pure il codice etico, eh.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2013)

Impossibile non pensare al Faraone quando lo si vede giocare


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Impossibile non pensare al Faraone quando lo si vede giocare



è un po diverso però, è mancino e gioca a destra, ha un gran bel tiro a giro come quello del faraone è vero, ma berardi mi sembra meno goleador e più assist man


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2013)

Farà sfracelli in questa stagione


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Farà sfracelli in questa stagione



Sì come Birsa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sì come Birsa.


Birsa 15 goal


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Birsa 15 goal



Ok.

Se non li fa ti cancelli dal forum


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Birsa 15 goal



birsa ne fa 0

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Farà sfracelli in questa stagione



berardi fa 4 gol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ok.
> 
> Se non li fa mi cancelli dal forum


Fixed


----------



## prebozzio (9 Settembre 2013)

Visto in serie B col Sassuolo l'anno scorso, mi ha impressionato. Talento pazzesco.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2013)

Grande talento, peccato che la Vecchia Gobba abbia già acquisito la sua meta per 4.5 mln, se non erro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2013)

Hanno cercato di mettergli davanti dei giocatori più esperti
ma per me il campionato lo finisce da titolare


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Grande talento, peccato che la Vecchia Gobba abbia già acquisito la sua meta per 4.5 mln, se non erro.



Hanno dato metà Marrone al Sassuolo


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2013)

Per fortuna è già nella nostra orbita.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Ragazzo molto interessante si.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Per fortuna è già nella nostra orbita.



cmq ho letto che è interista


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cmq ho letto che è interista



Non si può essere perfetti


----------



## Frikez (11 Novembre 2013)

Non per niente lo voleva Ferguson allo United un anno fa.


----------



## Hammer (12 Novembre 2013)

6 gol in 8 partite.

Ed è della Juventus. Dico solo questo


----------



## prebozzio (12 Novembre 2013)

Un anno fa, dopo averlo visto giocare pochi minuti con il Sassuolo, dissi che era il giovane da prendere assolutamente. Sono molto felice stia segnando così tanto.


----------



## alexrossonero (12 Novembre 2013)

La Juventus, da anni, si muove molto meglio di noi sui giovani italiani d'avvenire.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Novembre 2013)

Grande talento.
In ottica Nazionale, devo dire che negli ultimi anni stanno venendo fuori giovani attaccanti interessantissimi, al contrario della difesa dove al momento nel giro della Nazionale c'è solo De Sciglio.
La Juve ha fatto un ottimo colpo.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> In ottica Nazionale, devo dire che negli ultimi anni stanno venendo fuori giovani attaccanti interessantissimi, al contrario della difesa dove al momento nel giro della Nazionale c'è solo De Sciglio.


Ti dirò, forse è un bene. I giovani difensori italiani che sembrano promettere benissimo o sono fenomeni (Nesta, Cannavaro, Maldini, speriamo De Sciglio) o quasi mai mantegono le attese: su Gamberini, Zaccardo e Bonera, per esempio, c'erano grossissime aspettative, e anche Ranocchia e Bonucci, almeno fin'ora, sono stati complessivamente deludenti rispetto a quanto promettevano, Astori sembra non fare il salto di qualità definitivo, Santacroce è scomparso...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2013)

Concordo con Angstgegner

Il nostro reparto difensivo attualmente è il tallone d'achille dell'Italia. C'era un periodo in cui non avevamo un centrocampo molto forte, mi riferivo al periodo Sacchi-Trapattoni quando invece avevamo una difesa di ferro e, soprattutto nel periodo Trapattoni, un attacco stellare.
Oggi è il contrario, il centrocampo è il miglior reparto, mentre l'attacco è buono anche se ci manca la stella, il giocatore di livello internazionale. Su Balotelli purtroppo non faccio troppo affidamento per problemi di natura mentale che ha...
Per quanto riguarda il comparto difensivo vedo solo De Sciglio come campione, gli altri sono discreti mestieranti, ma manca il leader difensivo. Per forza di cose, bisogna fare di necessità virtù e cercare di mascherare la debolezza dei singoli difensori con l'organizzazione difensiva.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo con Angstgegner
> 
> Il nostro reparto difensivo attualmente è il tallone d'achille dell'Italia. C'era un periodo in cui non avevamo un centrocampo molto forte, mi riferivo al periodo Sacchi-Trapattoni quando invece avevamo una difesa di ferro e, soprattutto nel periodo Trapattoni, un attacco stellare.
> Oggi è il contrario, il centrocampo è il miglior reparto, mentre l'attacco è buono anche se ci manca la stella, il giocatore di livello internazionale. Su Balotelli purtroppo non faccio troppo affidamento per problemi di natura mentale che ha...
> Per quanto riguarda il comparto difensivo vedo solo De Sciglio come campione, gli altri sono discreti mestieranti, ma manca il leader difensivo. Per forza di cose, bisogna fare di necessità virtù e cercare di mascherare la debolezza dei singoli difensori con l'organizzazione difensiva.



concordo in parte...per me è l'attacco il reparto migliore
a centrocampo l'unica certezza è De Rossi e forse Verratti, Pirlo può scoppiare mentre Marchisio e Montolivo alternano grandi prestazioni a partite inguardabili
in attacco di stelle potrebbero essercene 4...Balotelli deve aggiustare la testa (e mi fermo quì sennò vengono fuori sempre i soliti discorsi su Mario), Rossi è quello più maturo, professionista serio, testa apposto, ma c'è sempre il rischio infortunio per lui
Insigne ragazzo di talento, grandissima tecnica, ma deve essere più continuo...ha tutto il tempo per migliorare
El Shaarawy per me è quello più forte e se vuole si prende il posto da titolare in 5 partite di Serie A


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> concordo in parte...per me è l'attacco il reparto migliore
> a centrocampo l'unica certezza è De Rossi e forse Verratti, Pirlo può scoppiare mentre Marchisio e Montolivo alternano grandi prestazioni a partite inguardabili
> in attacco di stelle potrebbero essercene 4...Balotelli deve aggiustare la testa (e mi fermo quì sennò vengono fuori sempre i soliti discorsi su Mario), Rossi è quello più maturo, professionista serio, testa apposto, ma c'è sempre il rischio infortunio per lui
> Insigne ragazzo di talento, grandissima tecnica, ma deve essere più continuo...ha tutto il tempo per migliorare
> El Shaarawy per me è quello più forte e se vuole si prende il posto da titolare in 5 partite di Serie A


Io vedo molto meglio il centrocampo... secondo me ci sono più certezze in mezzo. In attacco attualmente Rossi è quello che sta offrendo il rendimento migliore, ma comunque bisogna vedere se non avrà ricadute per gli infortuni ai legamenti... El Shaarawy deve confermarsi, Balotelli quando ha voglia è tra i primi 5 attaccanti al mondo (il problema è quando ha voglia...). Poi ci sono Insigne e Berardi, altri due che a grandi livelli devono ancora dimostrare tutto. 
In mezzo hai Pirlo e Verratti, due top nel ruolo (diciamo tra i primi 5 al mondo nel ruolo), De Rossi che quest'anno sta avendo un rendimento pazzesco, Marchisio e Montolivo, due che non stanno facendo certo la loro migliore stagione, ma a mio avviso son giocatori importanti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io vedo molto meglio il centrocampo... secondo me ci sono più certezze in mezzo. In attacco attualmente Rossi è quello che sta offrendo il rendimento migliore, ma comunque bisogna vedere se non avrà ricadute per gli infortuni ai legamenti... El Shaarawy deve confermarsi, Balotelli quando ha voglia è tra i primi 5 attaccanti al mondo (il problema è quando ha voglia...). Poi ci sono Insigne e Berardi, altri due che a grandi livelli devono ancora dimostrare tutto.
> In mezzo hai Pirlo e Verratti, due top nel ruolo (diciamo tra i primi 5 al mondo nel ruolo), De Rossi che quest'anno sta avendo un rendimento pazzesco, Marchisio e Montolivo, due che non stanno facendo certo la loro migliore stagione, ma a mio avviso son giocatori importanti.



si il mio era più sulla speranza...perchè sono abbastanza convinto che Rossi, El Shaarawy e Insigne diventeranno grandissimi giocatori...mentre per Balotelli boh


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Novembre 2013)

Giocava a calcietto...incredibile come un provino possa cambiarti la vita...


----------



## Mou (25 Novembre 2013)

Anche ieri ha segnati, per ora 7 centri in campionato.
Non è un caso che ieri la partita sia stata decisa da un gol di Berardi e uno di Zaza, entrambi in ottica Juventus.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Anche ieri ha segnati, per ora 7 centri in campionato.
> Non è un caso che ieri la partita sia stata decisa da un gol di Berardi e uno di Zaza, entrambi in ottica Juventus.



Zaza imho ha molto deluso a livello prestazionale in questo avvio di campionato, nulla da dire invece su Berardi da quando è rientrato a pieno regime il Sassuolo ha cambiato marcia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

Berardi promette veramente bene


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2013)

L'anno prossimo è nostro


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Novembre 2013)

Vedremo cosa combinerà alla Juve, certo sta facendo una grandissima stagione al Sassuolo, però anche Giovinco a Parma sembrava un fenomeno.


----------



## Mou (25 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo è nostro



Da questo punto di vista bisogna rendere merito al nostro Marotta. Sui giovani si sta muovendo molto bene (Zaza, Berardi, Boakye, Leali, Masi, Bouy...): alcuni saranno ottimi calciatori e altri no, ma almeno siamo sul pezzo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Da questo punto di vista bisogna rendere merito al nostro Marotta. Sui giovani si sta muovendo molto bene (Zaza, Berardi, Boakye, Leali, Masi, Bouy...): alcuni saranno ottimi calciatori e altri no, ma almeno siamo sul pezzo!



già...che si dice di Leali e Masi?? Bravi?


----------



## Mou (25 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già...che si dice di Leali e Masi?? Bravi?



Leali promette bene, a La Spezia si sta comportando dignitosamente. I problemi con lui sono due:
- gioca in serie B, quindi spero che l'anno prossimo lo mandino a farsi le ossa in serie A, tipo Perin o Bardi, per capire una volta per tutte se vale o no.
- in Nazionale under 21 è chiuso da Bardi, appunto, quindi anche lì non riesce a emergere.

Masi è alla Ternana, anche lui ancora è indefinibile, nel ritiro estivo con la Juventus aveva fatto vedere buone cose, ma deve anche lui salire in A...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Leali promette bene, a La Spezia si sta comportando dignitosamente. I problemi con lui sono due:
> - gioca in serie B, quindi spero che l'anno prossimo lo mandino a farsi le ossa in serie A, tipo Perin o Bardi, per capire una volta per tutte se vale o no.
> - in Nazionale under 21 è chiuso da Bardi, appunto, quindi anche lì non riesce a emergere.
> 
> Masi è alla Ternana, anche lui ancora è indefinibile, nel ritiro estivo con la Juventus aveva fatto vedere buone cose, ma deve anche lui salire in A...



capito...certo che a 19-20 anni questi che sono tra i migliori ventenni non possono stare in B


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ammazza... ma che razza di giocatore è?
Beati i gobbi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

sto schifoso è veramente un bel giocatore...può andare al Mondiale visto le situazioni Rossi, El Shaarawy ed Insigne


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Non so come giudicarlo. Oggi ha fatto 4 gol facili facili. Certo di talento ne ha.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Gennaio 2014)

Buon giocatore,ma non certo il fenomeno che è sembrato stasera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Partita leggendaria


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Gennaio 2014)

Non un fenomeno ma comunque meglio di Matri. Pagato, la metà, 4,5 mln. Matri 12 mln.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

come fate a dire non un Fenomeno...questo al di là di questi 4 gol promette veramente bene


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi è entrato nella storia. Un ottimo talento comunque al di là della nostra pseudo-difesa.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non so come giudicarlo. Oggi ha fatto 4 gol facili facili. Certo di talento ne ha.



Concordo.
Bravo ma stasera avrebbe segnato un paio di gol anche Oliveira.


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2014)

C'ha purgati di brutto...


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2014)

dovrà ringraziare per sempre bonera


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> dovrà ringraziare per sempre bonera



Io dire, un Milan capitanato da Bonera. Lui ne ha combinate di tutti i colori, ma attorno a lui ha avuto il contributo di tutti.


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Pelé non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Di Stefano non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Cruijff non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Maradona non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Ronaldo non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan...

Berardi ha fatto 4 gol al milan... O Berardi è il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi o il milan non è il Milan...


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Senza allegri al comando Berardi neanche tripletta ci avrebbe fatto


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Pelé non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Di Stefano non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Cruijff non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Maradona non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Ronaldo non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan...
> 
> Berardi ha fatto 4 gol al milan... O Berardi è il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi o il milan non è il Milan...



Difficile risolvere quest'enigma....


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ti amo.


----------



## Nicco (13 Gennaio 2014)

Potremmo diventare una società valorizzatrice di talenti. Le altre società ci pagano per giocare contro la nostra difesa e far alzare le quotazioni dei propri baby attaccanti. Risolleveremmo il bilancio.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Pelé non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Di Stefano non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Cruijff non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Maradona non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan, Ronaldo non ha fatto 4 gol al Milan...
> 
> Berardi ha fatto 4 gol al milan... O Berardi è il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi o il milan non è il Milan...



Eheh... finalmente qualcuno lo dice


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

Però, tecnicamente parlando, non sono gol che chiunque potrebbe fare quelli di ieri..uno in controbalzo, l'altro ok c'era bonera però tecnicamente è molto pregiato..insomma, secondo me questo non è un fenomeno ma sicuramente un predestinato che potrà fare molto molto bene...11 gol al primo anno in A, a 19 anni, chi li ha fatti ?


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non so come giudicarlo. Oggi ha fatto 4 gol facili facili. Certo di talento ne ha.



ne parlano tutti ora, ma già prima di Natale aveva la miglior media gol del campionato.


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Dai non scherziamo... sento gente che parla di Mondiale 

Berardi è un esordiente che ha fatto 3 prestazioni ottime contro Bologna, Sampdoria e Milan; 4 prestazioni decenti contro Parma, Udinese, Roma e Atalanta; ma anche 7 prestazioni brutte contro Napoli, Lazio, Catania, Cagliari, Chievo, Fiorentina e Genoa.

Solo in Serie A meglio di lui hanno fatto i vari: Cerci, Rossi, Balotelli, Totti, Cassano, Diamanti, Insigne, Immobile...


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Un ottimo giocatore che può diventare un campione, non un fuoriclasse però, a parer mio. Nel Milan sarebbe comunque titolare già oggi, per quanto mi riguarda, non fosse altro che gioca in un ruolo che al Milan è attualmente scoperto per un modulo che prevederebbe il tridente con El Shaarawy sull'altra fascia. Ah già, la Juve l'ha già preso...


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

Bravo, ma questi quattro gol mi ricordano Icardi contro il Pescara l'anno scorso, che ne fece altrettanti contro una difesa ai limiti della decenza. È un talento, ma le sue abilità non si misurano in questa partita


----------



## Mou (13 Gennaio 2014)

Già nella mia formazione in firma da un paio di mesi  una ottima operazione di Marotta.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Bravo, ma questi quattro gol mi ricordano Icardi contro il Pescara l'anno scorso, che ne fece altrettanti contro una difesa ai limiti della decenza. È un talento, ma le sue abilità non si misurano in questa partita



Concordo sul fatto che la partita di ieri sposta pochissimo il valore del giocatore, che rimane uno dei talenti migliori del nostro campionato, però non sono d'accordo sul paragone con Icardi. Berardi, poi, sembra uno con la testa a posto


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Concordo sul fatto che la partita di ieri sposta pochissimo il valore del giocatore, che rimane uno dei talenti migliori del nostro campionato, però non sono d'accordo sul paragone con Icardi. Berardi, poi, sembra uno con la testa a posto



D'accordo con te, Berardi mi dà molta più fiducia rispetto a Icardi, che dallo scorso campionato non mi convince. Quello che intendevo dire è che i due poker, usando le tue parole, non spostano i valori dei ragazzi.


----------



## Bawert (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Però, tecnicamente parlando, non sono gol che chiunque potrebbe fare quelli di ieri..uno in controbalzo, l'altro ok c'era bonera però tecnicamente è molto pregiato..insomma, secondo me questo non è un fenomeno ma sicuramente un predestinato che potrà fare molto molto bene...11 gol al primo anno in A, a 19 anni, chi li ha fatti ?



-1 gol: in fuorigioco (con Zapata e Bonera che lo avevano completamente perso)
-2 gol: un tiro ciofeca (palla persa malamente da bonera fin dalla metacampo) dove Abbiati era andato a funghi...
-3 gol: bello ma il più gran merito é del cross (non parliamo di Ema che lo perde)
-4 gol: deviato

Ok, é forte e lo avrei voluto al Milan questa estate, ma adesso sembra Dio in terra...


----------



## prebozzio (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lo vidi giocare cinque minuti in serie B un anno e mezzo fa e scrissi sul forum di aver visto un fenomeno. Molto contento per lui, spero abbia una bellissima carriera.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dai non scherziamo... sento gente che parla di Mondiale
> 
> Berardi è un esordiente che ha fatto 3 prestazioni ottime contro Bologna, Sampdoria e Milan; 4 prestazioni decenti contro Parma, Udinese, Roma e Atalanta; ma anche 7 prestazioni brutte contro Napoli, Lazio, Catania, Cagliari, Chievo, Fiorentina e Genoa.
> 
> Solo in Serie A meglio di lui hanno fatto i vari: Cerci, Rossi, Balotelli, Totti, Cassano, Diamanti, Insigne, Immobile...



Se posso risponderti coi numeri, a 19 anni Berardi 11 gol 14 presenze, Balotelli 11 gol 22 presenze, pato 22 gol 24 presenze. Totti meno di una decina ma aveva già collezionato oltre 60 presenze. Stessa cosa Del piero.

Detto questo, i gol ieri li abbiamo fatti noi.


----------



## vota DC (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il rischio bluff è forte. Nel fantacalcio dove gioco io un dilettante che ha preso Rossi credendolo De Rossi è in prima posizione e Berardi segna ogni volta che Rossi latita. Il prossimo anno ci sarà la gara per prendersi Berardi, questo tizio fallirà l'asta come al solito e Berardi tornerà un giocatore normale come l'anno scorso con un gol ogni quattro partite.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Gennaio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Lo vidi giocare cinque minuti in serie B un anno e mezzo fa e scrissi sul forum di aver visto un fenomeno. Molto contento per lui, spero abbia una bellissima carriera.



Hai anche esultato ai goal?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Già nella mia formazione in firma da un paio di mesi  una ottima operazione di Marotta.



bella, però metti Chiello al posto di Asamoah...a me piace Chiellini


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Hai anche esultato ai goal?


No, ma sicuramente meglio i bei gol di un giovane talento che patetici gol in mischia di ruvidi difensori centrali


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Gennaio 2014)

Da qui a fine stagione mi auguro che Prandelli vada spesso al Mapei Stadium.
Con Rossi ed El Shaarawy a rischio per i Mondiali (oddio, Elsha secondo me non ci va comunque), con Osvaldo e Gilardino che mi convincono molto poco, con Insigne che segna solamente quando ce l'ho contro al fantacalcio, potrebbe anche portare Berardi ai Mondiali. In attacco non abbiamo fenomeni, qui si parla di portare ancora Toni nonostante abbia 26289110 anni.


----------



## Mou (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bella, però metti Chiello al posto di Asamoah...a me piace Chiellini



Anche a me, ma terzino non mi convince, quando deve spingere ha limiti enormi. Almeno Asamoah è più ordinato coi piedi


----------



## DOOOOD (8 Maggio 2014)

A 19 anni 16 gol in serie A alla prima esperienza sono tanti ma è anche vero che ne ha fatti 10 in 3 partite (voi ne sapete qualcosa ...) ed ha comunque battuto 6 rigori.
Piuttosto falloso in campo, tignoso nel rincorrere l'avversario ha saltato diverse giornate per squalifica... Malesani l'ha panchinato ed il sassuolo ha fatto 0 punti su 5 partite...ed in efeftti se si verifica quando ha fatto punti il sassuolo ne emerge che il suo apporto è stato assolutamente determinante.

Lo porterei ai mondiali ed in rosa alla juve l'anno prossimo...potrà anche sgonfiarsi, ma solo in Italia si può pensare di far un altro anno al sassuolo ad uno così


----------



## 666psycho (8 Maggio 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> A 19 anni 16 gol in serie A alla prima esperienza sono tanti ma è anche vero che ne ha fatti 10 in 3 partite (voi ne sapete qualcosa ...) ed ha comunque battuto 6 rigori.
> Piuttosto falloso in campo, tignoso nel rincorrere l'avversario ha saltato diverse giornate per squalifica... Malesani l'ha panchinato ed il sassuolo ha fatto 0 punti su 5 partite...ed in efeftti se si verifica quando ha fatto punti il sassuolo ne emerge che il suo apporto è stato assolutamente determinante.
> 
> *Lo porterei ai mondiali ed in rosa alla juve l'anno prossimo...potrà anche sgonfiarsi, ma solo in Italia si può pensare di far un altro anno al sassuolo ad uno così*




Prima di lui c'é gente come Immobile o Destro... Berardi deve fare ancora tanta strada! prematuro portarlo al mondiale


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> A 19 anni 16 gol in serie A alla prima esperienza sono tanti ma è anche vero che ne ha fatti 10 in 3 partite (voi ne sapete qualcosa ...) ed ha comunque battuto 6 rigori.
> Piuttosto falloso in campo, tignoso nel rincorrere l'avversario ha saltato diverse giornate per squalifica... Malesani l'ha panchinato ed il sassuolo ha fatto 0 punti su 5 partite...ed in efeftti se si verifica quando ha fatto punti il sassuolo ne emerge che il suo apporto è stato assolutamente determinante.
> 
> Lo porterei ai mondiali ed in rosa alla juve l'anno prossimo...potrà anche sgonfiarsi, ma solo in Italia si può pensare di far un altro anno al sassuolo ad uno così



E' giovane e molto discontinuo, com'è normale che sia. Ti guardi un ipotetico grafico di reti e prestazioni e vedi una vera e propria altalena.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> No, ma sicuramente meglio i bei gol di un giovane talento che patetici gol in mischia di ruvidi difensori centrali


Se se, il calcio delle checche, il vero calcio è ignorante, il vero calcio è macellaio


----------



## rossovero (8 Maggio 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> A 19 anni 16 gol in serie A alla prima esperienza sono tanti ma è anche vero che ne ha fatti 10 in 3 partite (voi ne sapete qualcosa ...) ed ha comunque battuto 6 rigori.
> Piuttosto falloso in campo, tignoso nel rincorrere l'avversario ha saltato diverse giornate per squalifica... Malesani l'ha panchinato ed il sassuolo ha fatto 0 punti su 5 partite...ed in efeftti se si verifica quando ha fatto punti il sassuolo ne emerge che il suo apporto è stato assolutamente determinante.
> 
> Lo porterei ai mondiali ed in rosa alla juve l'anno prossimo...potrà anche sgonfiarsi, ma solo in Italia si può pensare di far un altro anno al sassuolo ad uno così



Ha fatto benissimo quest'anno (ce l'ho al fantacalcio, ne so qualcosa  ) ma di qui al portarlo ai mondiali ce ne passa, eh! Anche solo per essere stato espulso dopo nemmeno un minuto di gioco. Nella vostra rosa, invece, lo porterei senz'altro il prossimo anno.


----------



## Dexter (9 Maggio 2014)

Per me è un giocatorino,lo scrissi dopo la tripletta al Milan e lo ribadisco a fine campionato. E' molto giovane e sicuramente ha margini di miglioramento,ma non credo diventerà migliore di un Giovinco.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me è un giocatorino,lo scrissi dopo la tripletta al Milan e lo ribadisco a fine campionato. E' molto giovane e sicuramente ha margini di miglioramento,ma non credo diventerà migliore di un Giovinco.



Non ha convinto neanche me, anche se è talmente giovane che può ancora succedere di tutto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Maggio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me è un giocatorino,lo scrissi dopo la tripletta al Milan e lo ribadisco a fine campionato. E' molto giovane e sicuramente ha margini di miglioramento,ma non credo diventerà migliore di un Giovinco.



gli riconosco una cosa però, calcia molto molto bene col sinistro, fa cose da campione con quel mancino la, però secondo me è un po lento e salta poco l'uomo per i miei gusti..


----------



## DannySa (10 Maggio 2014)

Lo porterei come ultimo attaccante al posto di Destro, è giovanissimo però ci sta per fargli fare esperienza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2014)

Con i giovani che ci ritroviamo non possiamo criticare Berardi


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2014)

Molto discontinuo, ma grandissimo potenziale. Lavorandoci sopra ne può davvero uscire un gran bel giocatore.
Mi auguro che la società lo riporti alla base.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Maggio 2014)

Troppo discontinuo ma ci può stare visto che è il primo anno che fa in A, vediamo il prossimo anno


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio la Juve si starebbe convincendo a fargli fare un altro anno al Sassuolo.*

Ma come si fa?


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio la Juve si starebbe convincendo a fargli fare un altro anno al Sassuolo.*
> 
> Ma come si fa?



Ha ragione dai, sopratutto se è vero che prendete Cerci!


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha ragione dai, sopratutto se è vero che prendete Cerci!



Se proprio deve farsi un altro anno fuori io lo riscatterei e lo girerei in prestito secco ad una squadra un tantino più forte (il Parma sarebbe perfetto imho). Se non altro almeno farebbe esperienza in un contesto un pò più competitivo.


----------



## Frikez (12 Maggio 2014)

Ieri ottima partita, rischia seriamente di diventare un grandissimo giocatore, dei giovani in Italia è sicuramente quello con più potenziale.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Maggio 2014)

Per me è un mezzo giocatore. Ovviamente spero di non sbagliarmi


----------



## mandraghe (12 Maggio 2014)

Niente di che, togliendo i rigori e le due partite in cui ha fatto tanti gol (una ovviamente contro di noi...) resta poco o niente del suo campionato, un Grandolfo (remember?) un po' più fortunato....


----------



## DOOOOD (14 Maggio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Niente di che, togliendo i rigori e le due partite in cui ha fatto tanti gol (una ovviamente contro di noi...) resta poco o niente del suo campionato, un Grandolfo (remember?) un po' più fortunato....



in effetti siamo pieni di 19enni con risultati simili alla prima stagione in A...


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se proprio deve farsi un altro anno fuori io lo riscatterei e lo girerei in prestito secco ad una squadra un tantino più forte (il Parma sarebbe perfetto imho). Se non altro almeno farebbe esperienza in un contesto un pò più competitivo.



il sassuolo non lo sottovaluterei come squadra ma soprattutto come società..


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2014)

Ieri sera m'ha davvero stupito, unico giocatore del Sassuolo di altra categoria, c'ha 20 anni, complimenti alla Juve.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri sera m'ha davvero stupito, unico giocatore del Sassuolo di altra categoria, c'ha 20 anni, complimenti alla Juve.



anche sansone e zaza non sono malaccio..


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche sansone e zaza non sono malaccio..



Ma non li vedo, ad oggi, da Milan. Mentre uno come Berardi ci starebbe di già. Ha un mancino delizioso, tatticamente sa interpreare con grande naturalezza il ruolo di esterno d'attacco e sopratutto perde pochissimi palloni.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non li vedo, ad oggi, da Milan. Mentre uno come Berardi ci starebbe di già. Ha un mancino delizioso, tatticamente sa interpreare con grande naturalezza il ruolo di esterno d'attacco e sopratutto perde pochissimi palloni.



Sai che tra i due quest'anno ho visto meglio Sansone (almeno quelle volte che l'ho vist) ?

Berardi boh, mi pare non ci sia di cervello. E il talento di Cassano, onestamente, non ce l'ha. Se non lavora la vedo dura per lui...


----------



## prebozzio (20 Maggio 2014)

Io lo prenderei a occhi chiusi, vedo un bel futuro per lui.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sai che tra i due quest'anno ho visto meglio Sansone (almeno quelle volte che l'ho vist) ?
> 
> Berardi boh, mi pare non ci sia di cervello. E il talento di Cassano, onestamente, non ce l'ha. Se non lavora la vedo dura per lui...



Boh, guarda a San Siro l'altra sera non c'era verso di togliergli palla senza fare fallo. Quando ha la palla tra i piedi sa sempre fare la cosa giusta. E ripeto, c'ha 20 anni. Per me Sansone per quanto sia bravino non sarà mai da grande, mentre Berardi per me si. Poi si sa, il calcio è imprevedibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Boh, guarda a San Siro l'altra sera non c'era verso di togliergli palla senza fare fallo. Quando ha la palla tra i piedi sa sempre fare la cosa giusta. E ripeto, c'ha 20 anni. Per me Sansone per quanto sia bravino non sarà mai da grande, mentre Berardi per me si. Poi si sa, il calcio è imprevedibile.



ok berardi è più giovane ma sansone e zaza non è che siano dei vecchi un 92 e un 91 sono, anche loro hanno importanti margini, a me berardi sembra che in prosepttiva può diventare un grandissimo, ha un mancino spettacolare ma ha secondo me qualche piccolo difetto tipo che non mi sembra molto rapido al contrario di sansone ad esempio, tecnicamente non c'è paragone è il più forte per distacco, zaza per me invece è un attaccante moderno che sa fare più o meno tutto, anche lui diventerà forte imho..


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok berardi è più giovane ma sansone e zaza non è che siano dei vecchi un 92 e un 91 sono, anche loro hanno importanti margini, a me berardi sembra che in prosepttiva può diventare un grandissimo, ha un mancino spettacolare ma ha secondo me qualche piccolo difetto tipo che non mi sembra molto rapido al contrario di sansone ad esempio, tecnicamente non c'è paragone è il più forte per distacco, zaza per me invece è un attaccante moderno che sa fare più o meno tutto, anche lui diventerà forte imho..



Io non ho detto che sono vecchi, ho solo detto alla luce dell'averli visti dal vivo qualche sera fa la mia opionione, il tempo sarà giudice


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Boh, guarda a San Siro l'altra sera non c'era verso di togliergli palla senza fare fallo. Quando ha la palla tra i piedi sa sempre fare la cosa giusta. E ripeto, c'ha 20 anni. Per me Sansone per quanto sia bravino non sarà mai da grande, mentre Berardi per me si. Poi si sa, il calcio è imprevedibile.



Io ho visto (ma non solo ieri) anche una bella testa calda. Se me lo regalassero ok, ma non vale cifre come 20 mln o roba del genere.


----------



## Hammer (14 Settembre 2014)

Testa calda?


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma perché ogni giocatore italiano di talento deve avere per forza un cervello di gallina?


----------



## nduccio (14 Settembre 2014)

l'anno prossimo alla juve inizierà a rigare dritto, con loro eliminerà anche alcune intemperanze ne sono sicuro


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2014)

Se non lima un pò il suo carattere rischia di ridimensionare una possibile grande carriera


----------



## DOOOOD (6 Ottobre 2014)

doppietta ieri, un gol su azione ed u nrigore (che si è procurato lui stesso), ottima prestazione
Ha lottato quasi da solo contro la Lazio...ed ha rischiato di pareggiare


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> doppietta ieri, un gol su azione ed u nrigore (che si è procurato lui stesso), ottima prestazione
> Ha lottato quasi da solo contro la Lazio...ed ha rischiato di pareggiare



Forte è forte, deve semplicemente limare alcuni lati del suo carattere


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2015)

La tripletta di oggi è l'occasione giusta per tornare a parlare di lui. Magari non diventerà un fuoriclasse, sarà discontinuo, ma ragazzi, questo in tre anni di carriera da professionista è sempre in doppia cifra...


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La tripletta di oggi è l'occasione giusta per tornare a parlare di lui. Magari non diventerà un fuoriclasse, sarà discontinuo, ma ragazzi, questo in tre anni di carriera da professionista è sempre in doppia cifra...



Infatti mi piacerebbe averlo, detto comunque che ha battuto anche i calci piazzati (e ha un modo strano di segnare, tante doppiette e triplette, ma anche periodi in cui non segna). Non so, forse Dybala è leggermente superiore ma come prima riserva nella Juve può andare. Tevez/Cavani-Morata-Dybala-Berardi sarebbe mostruoso.


----------



## vota DC (17 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> (e ha un modo strano di segnare, tante doppiette e triplette, ma anche periodi in cui non segna).



In quello mi ricorda Paloschi nel periodo in cui si infortunava sempre!


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La tripletta di oggi è l'occasione giusta per tornare a parlare di lui. Magari non diventerà un fuoriclasse, sarà discontinuo, ma ragazzi, questo in tre anni di carriera da professionista è sempre in doppia cifra...




Il problema è che la prossima stagione andrà in doppia cifra di espulsioni in carriera, un babbeo, fortissimo ma babbeo


----------



## prebozzio (18 Maggio 2015)

Giocatore per cui stravedo, lo vidi in una delle sue prime apparizioni in B e me ne innamorai.

Per me è un talento straordinario, ha dei colpi fuori dal comune. Come dice [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] deve calmarsi, quest'anno ha preso una dozzina di gialli e un rosso.

Prontissimo per la Nazionale, fossi nella Juve non dubiterei un secondo sul riscatto del suo cartellino. Ha un anno meno di Dybala e segna di più.


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2015)

Giovane e segna tanto, ha discontinuità nell'arco delle partite, ma non dei numeri stagionali. Un carattere sicuramente da limare, solo una grande squadra ti può aiutare in questo. E' un gran talento, la Juventus è stata brava ad investirci e a gestirlo bene.


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

Questo è un campioncino (e ovviamente è della Juve).
Di pasta totalmente differente rispetto ai giovani presi dal Milan negli ultimi anni.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2015)

Berardi > Messi, numbers don't lie


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Berardi > Messi, numbers don't lie



Oh yes, peccato che nel Barcellona c'erano altri 412398743 fenomeni, mentre il Sassuolo gioca tutto per lui.

Penso che l'unica cosa che abbiano in comune è che ogni volta che giocano con noi ci massacrano.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oh yes, peccato che nel Barcellona c'erano altri 412398743 fenomeni, mentre il Sassuolo gioca tutto per lui.
> 
> Penso che l'unica cosa che abbiano in comune è che ogni volta che giocano con noi ci massacrano.




Numbers are numbers, facts are facts 

Berardi è megli'e Messi!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2015)

Mi sto convincendo sempre di più che il suo sarà un futuro roseo. Sta mostrando grande continuità e quindi di non essere una meteora, un altro anno al Sassuolo gli farà bene, poi la Juventus dovrà riportarlo a casa.


----------



## Sanchez (2 Giugno 2015)

Trovatemi un altro classe '94 con quei numeri

2 anni fa Borussia e United erano molto interessate, ricordo Klopp stravedeva per lui e Gabbiadini


----------



## Albijol (2 Giugno 2015)

Ma perché tutti gli italiani forti sono di proprietà o sono stati della Juve? Non dovevamo prendere noi i top young?


----------



## Djici (2 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché tutti gli italiani forti sono di proprietà o sono stati della Juve? Non dovevamo prendere noi i top young?



Da noi giustamente non guardano l'eta... ma l'eta biologica.
Bonera a livello biologico e un under 21. 

(almeno quando parlavano di eta biologica in quel momento parlavano di PAOLO MALDINI).


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sono l'unico ad aver notato che gli mancano dei denti nell'arcata superiore? Non è un buon segno per lui. L'infortunio misterioso di cui è stato vittima per mesi, mi sa tanto che non era un infortunio e le voci che giravano, chissà se erano vere...


----------



## alcyppa (26 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico ad aver notato che gli mancano dei denti nell'arcata superiore? Non è un buon segno per lui. L'infortunio misterioso di cui è stato vittima per mesi, mi sa tanto che non era un infortunio e le voci che giravano, chissà se erano vere...



Ho notato pure io la mancanza di denti


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bernadeschi ha 10 volte il talento di questo qui.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Bernadeschi ha 10 volte il talento di questo qui.



Ma no dai. Per una partita che non ci ha fatto tripletta. 

Per me è molto bravo.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma no dai. Per una partita che non ci ha fatto tripletta.
> 
> Per me è molto bravo.



È forte ma non quel fenomeno di cui si parla, io preferisco Suso e ovviamente anche Bernardeschi.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> È forte ma non quel fenomeno di cui si parla, io preferisco Suso e ovviamente anche Bernardeschi.



Mh, non so. Sono tutti e tre bravi, Berardi ha più margini secondo me, non ha ancora espresso il potenziale. Poi ha perso quasi un anno intero.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma no dai. Per una partita che non ci ha fatto tripletta.
> 
> Per me è molto bravo.



Si certo è bravo. Ma Berna è di tutt'altra pasta


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2017)

Forte è forte eh. Ha avuto un anno strano e con noi non era in forma. Il talento non si discute! La cosa che mi preoccupa è la sua testa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2017)

The white Balotelli (meno forte)


----------



## Dany20 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Di essere forte è forte, ma mi sta sui cojoni.


----------

